# Will having an electrial motor and controls associate degree help me?



## MaintenanceGeek (May 18, 2010)

*Never give up!*

There is no harm in gaining electric motor and controls skills. 

Today’s industrial industry depends on these areas. 

Controls is very useful training to have especially when troubleshooting. 

Knowledge is power, the more knowledge you have the more power to you.

However don't give up on the electrical aspect of your electrical career. With these skills you could go places and be a key player in a maintenance department.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You won't damage you brain with extra knowledge. Motors and motor controls will always be in use and an important part of the trade.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

What about plc's? Any jobs in that sort of work


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

smb43432 said:


> What about plc's? Any jobs in that sort of work



yep lots


----------



## MaintenanceGeek (May 18, 2010)

smb43432 said:


> What about plc's? Any jobs in that sort of work


If you wan't to get into that line of work. I would get 2 types under your belt.

Siemens and Allen Bradley


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I'm learning AB's right now, is this a union job as well?


----------

